# INteresting Phonecall and Email asking me fore info, want your input



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My dad received an email from someone today, he gave him the company email, and we got this:

Per our conversation today, please email me a list of any equipment (pickup trucks, skid steers, front end loaders, backhoes, excavators, 6 wheelers, trailer dumps) you have available to work this winter and your desired rates. We will submit list for approval and later we can discuss details of work including guaranteed minimum hours, places, rates, etc.. Your list must include year, make, model, VIN and plate number if registered, as well as plow and bucket sizes and your desired hourly rate. We have worked directly for ........ for the past few years as a preferred vendor for emergency service and are expanding our operations this year. At this point we are not looking for any commitment from you we are only submitting equipment list for pre approval. I am happy to provide you with references of contractors who have worked with us before as well as good standing performance reviews from ........... city officials as well. Thank you for your time and consideration.
Regards,
.....


........ is info I extracted. anyone gotten any phone calls or emails like this? seems sketchy but the website they provided seems very legitimate but out of our state. I'm assuming they are large, won some contracts in our area, and are looking to build a sub fleet to expand?? what do we have to lose by giving up a VIN and plate # to a 20 year old dump truck? I will ask for the references. Feel free to PM me, I do not want to discuss the company's name in public.

Mods feel free to fix the title, I typed in olde english apparently


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Seems very sketchy. Vin's ? I wouldn't give out any of that information.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would ever need the vin number and license plate number. Asking about the equipment makes sense but the VIN... sounds like a red flag.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Post # 2 & 3 got it right


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Would never hand out VIN's or plate #'s to anyone.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Submitting an equipment list is fine. Vin and plate numbers are none of their business. 

They did not ask for the most important documents....your insurance certs.

The request smells fishy. First put them through the motions and request their references, their history and qualifications, sample contract, sites they have managed, do they self perform or just broker out work.....then check their references before you give them any of your information.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In 15+ years never provided vins or plate numbers seems probably some corporate bs, I'd be willing to bet if you provided a generic equipment list & rates no one would say anything. If they do I would look into them more, websites are cheap to develop, & pics are pretty easy to come by.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea but on that same note, anyone could walk up to your truck, write down the vin and license #s and walk away. its not like they are classified...


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

Someone with access to DMV records can do alot with vin and plate #'s. Like read in a earlier post why didn't they ask for proof of insurance?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Send them what they ask, minus the VIN and plate info. 
some of that may be designed to weed out the guys that they dont want.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

You could put in a partial VIN. A VIN is 17 digits, the last 8 are the more important numbers. You could give them the first 10 digits and XXXXXXX for the last 7 digits. The reason the I said 10 is that the 10th place is designated for the year of the vehicle. They at that point could at least verify the year listed to the year in the VIN. The other digits/letters prior to the year give general info like country built, plant info, engine, chassis, etc. The last 8 breaks down the year and is indivdual numbers for the exact truck built.

For the plate just give them the state it is titled and maybe the weight class if applicable.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

to many scams going on these days & 99% chance this is to. I agree call and ask how they found your company,for some of their information, references, their insurance policy # etc I would not give out vin or license #'s


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You should send them the alphabet for VIN #'s and I'll be they will say thanks and they will be in touch. Sounds like one of those scams from West Africa. Craigslist is infested with them.


I don't do business with any business that comes looking for me anymore. If I need something, I'll find it myself. 

I don't even answer the phone from the HVAC service anymore. They call every 2 weeks offering to tune up my brand new HVAC system at my rental house. It's brand new! It doesn't need service!

One of their service techs told me not to bother with their phone solicitations.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Almost sounds like a very very well thought out plan to find out who has what equipment and when they get an order in then can send out their boys to pick up exactly what they need..... Kinda like a gone in 60 seconds type of deal...


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't have any Eleanors in the equipment department but anythings possible


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*legitimate contract*



alldayrj;1316330 said:


> My dad received an email from someone today, he gave him the company email, and we got this:
> 
> Per our conversation today, please email me a list of any equipment (pickup trucks, skid steers, front end loaders, backhoes, excavators, 6 wheelers, trailer dumps) you have available to work this winter and your desired rates. We will submit list for approval and later we can discuss details of work including guaranteed minimum hours, places, rates, etc.. Your list must include year, make, model, VIN and plate number if registered, as well as plow and bucket sizes and your desired hourly rate. We have worked directly for ........ for the past few years as a preferred vendor for emergency service and are expanding our operations this year. At this point we are not looking for any commitment from you we are only submitting equipment list for pre approval. I am happy to provide you with references of contractors who have worked with us before as well as good standing performance reviews from ........... city officials as well. Thank you for your time and consideration.
> Regards,
> ...


This is my company The Natural Landscape-We are very serious and legitimate. This is the requisite to full fill our contract. I invite anyone to call (office 508-466-8246 or cell 774-244-0106) or visit our website thenaturallandscape.com If anyone is interested we pay top dollar.

Brian Lewis CSP


----------

